

Apple Speeds Up App Store Approval Process - andrewljohnson
http://www.gaiagps.com/news/article/Apple%20Speeds%20Up%20Approval%20Process

======
janj
I noticed the same thing, my latest release was submitted late two nights ago
and approved the next day.

------
allenbrunson
just got the 'ready for sale' email from apple, for an app i submitted about
eight hours ago! if they can keep this up, we might be able to approximate the
release cycle that web programmers enjoy.

